# FAO Admin



## Big boy (30 Oct 2012)

As a few of us post non cycling related topics now and again, could we have an off topic section please.


----------



## Norm (31 Oct 2012)

Cafe? Current Affairs? We already have a few of them.


----------



## Beebo (31 Oct 2012)

and while you're at it, please can we have a section for discussing Lance Armstrong & Helmet debates, oh and a classified section would be nice too!


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Oct 2012)

Beebo said:


> and while you're at it, please can we have a section for discussing Lance Armstrong & Helmet debates, oh and a classified section would be nice too!


what about a section devoted to close passes/almost died today?


----------



## Andy_R (31 Oct 2012)

and stuff that's really really important at 4.00am, but in the cold light of day is just inane drivel.....I'd always be posting in there..........


----------



## Norm (31 Oct 2012)

Andy_R said:


> and stuff that's really really important at 4.00am, but in the cold light of day is just inane drivel.....I'd always be posting in there..........


Can I get back to you in 7 1/2 hours?


----------

